# Foley Cath Removal - incision involved



## Eve (Jun 6, 2013)

Is there a Procedure code for a foley catheter removal, by physician in outpatient. No incision involved?  
Thanks


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 6, 2013)

For a simple removal (no incision) there isn't a CPT code.  It is included in the E/M service.


----------

